# Intense pain after egg collection.



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all.
I am 41 and  new on this forum, but not new to IVF. This is now my 3rd attempt, but have had 2 previous fails.
I had my egg collection last Fri, and had the normal pelvic pain for a couple of days, I had 2 embryos transfered on the following Monday, and everything was fine.  
On the following Wednesday, I had the most intensive pain not just on the pelvic area, but also on my stomach, it didnt come in waves, it was there constantly. It was that bad it made me cry and vomit. I couldnt sit, stand or even lie down. It felt like someone was twisting a knife in my stomach. It lasted for 2 hours, then it subsided a little and just came in waves.
I rang the CRM and was told to drink plenty of fluids and take paracetamol. It is now 3 days since then, and thankfully the pain has gone.
I am having a pregnancy test a week on Monday, but I have a feeling it will be another negative, because of the pains I have been through.  
Has anyone else experienced a similar thing. as I am a bit worried.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The pain could have been anything. If it was that severe, I am surprised that they did not scan you for retroperitoneal bleeding post operatively or ovarian torsion, infection etc I am glad the pain has gone now.
It might also have been something unrelated to the IVF at all.

Some people do get cramps from implantation etc.

The only way to tell if it was, is by a pregnancy test on the correct day. Good luck!


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi pmc,
When I saw your thread I had to come & say hi. I'm sorry you felt so ill. But I'm REALLY pleased you're feeling better! Back in August, following my 2nd IVF I had severe pain & a temperature. I went to the doc who sent me to hospital. This was the (Sunday) night of 12 days after EC. Monday I went to hospital. I got more & more ill, various scans......on the Friday they operated. Lots of infection, probably from EC. The whole experience was horrible, I was in hospital 6 weeks, masses of antibiotics - I won't give you all the details. I don't want to scare you as what happened to me is extremely rare, so I'm sure your pain was something different. However, maybe be glad that you are OK? TBH I was so ill I couldn't even care at the time about the BFN.


I feel quite strongly that people should know what can happen, even if it is very very rare. The result for me is no more OEIVF. I was lucky I didn't have to have a hysterectomy, which I'm thankful for. So please please look after yourself & be thankful that the pain has gone away. Good luck!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Blueberry UK. 
you poor poor thing, that sounds absolutely dreadful, and such a scary experience. I hope you are well now, as you do not expect that to happen after an IVF treatment.
I know they tell you, you can experience pains etc, but nothing to this level, I agree with you, they should really tell us of the risks involved.
I was wondering myself if I have had an infection, but I am going into hospital on Monday for a pregnancy test, so will ask questions then. I know the result anyway, its another negative, as my period started exactly a week to the day of ET.
Gutted, but this time I wasnt as positive.
I wish you all the best Blueberry, I hope things work out well for you.

Also, thanks Hopeful Hazel for the info, it was very interesting and informative


----------



## megan67 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi pmc
just wanted to say how very sorry i am to hear that. Its such a rollercoaster of emotions isnt it. Know I cant say anything at moment that will make things better. Just wanted you to know thinking bout you and wish you all the very best for whatever you plan next. Big hugscto you. Be kind to yourself. X


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Megan.
It is official now, had pg test today.... negative.


----------



## megan67 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi pmc
Im so sorry, i remember that feeling of being ever hopeful but knowing deep down the result wouldnt be what i wanted. Be kind to yourself and take time to feel sad, mad and all tge other emotions we have to go through with this process.love and hugs x


----------



## rubyring (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi pmc,
thank you for your good wishes. I just hoped I hadn't scared you! But at the same time I want people to know what can happen in rare cases. I'm sorry you got a BFN but it sounds like something was not right. Please ask lots of questions to find out what they think happened. Good luck
x


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi blueberry.
I have an appointment in a few weeks with the Dr, so yes, I will be asking lots of questions. 
I feel well now, so hope it was a minor thing such as a stomach bug. Don't worry you didn't frighten me, but I was concerned before hand. But everything that can go wrong, which should be aware of. 
Take care, and thank-you. X


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Blueberry, I'm really thankful for your post.  Had EC today and my next antibiotic should be taken at 5am.  I thought "forget it, I want to sleep" but now I'm going to set the alarm and take it. I think it's good to post this stuff, we need to know. 

Also, I think some of the pain we wake up to is due to a lack of care.  I had EC without any pain relief and the nurse just rammed the speculum up me, it was agony.  She's obviously used to doing it to comatose women who can't complain and she was really annoyed when I told her directly she didn't know what she was doing.  After that everyone in the team tiptoed round me and I was really glad to be awake to keep an eye on things (of course there is some unavoidable discomfort involved)  I just don't trust these so-called professionals to do their best all the time, they get lazy.  That's my personal view!!!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Ouch,    Urbangirl, you are a very brave lady. I often wondered what they do when you are under anesthetic during EC. 
Also how many antibiotics do you need to take? My clinic only gives you one just before you have EC.

Wishing you the very best with this cycle.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi PMC, I wasn't given any antibiotics to take beforehand, just started on 4 tetracycline pills a day straight after the procedure, and one prednislone a day (steroid? Not sure what it was for!).  

What they do is put a speculum in, then puncture the ovary and rummage around a bit (that bit is a bit uncomfortable), then they took the speculum out and for some reason put another one in and did something else.  The doctor talked me through it all but I was so nervous I can't remember exactly what he was doing!!  Luckily he was very, very good at it so it wasn't too bad, more like a chlymidia swab test that goes on continuously for 5minutes.  Cycle failed after all that!


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh no, Urban Girl, I am so sorry you had a fail after all you went through too.  

I Went to see the consultant last week and she has put my mind at rest. She is not making me go on the pill before the next cycle (which is what they seem to do now, to regulate the period, so they know when to expect you for the first base line scan), she said it can mess around with your hormones too much. Also because we have had three failed attempts, all at the implantation stage, she sent me for various blood tests, she said depends on what the results are, I will be able to have some sort of medication to help implantation, could be something as simple as an Asprin. Also as well as being on Gonal F and Cetrotide, she is giving me an extra antagonist to take.
She said to never give up. Was very positive. I feel so much more at ease now, knowing that everything that can be done, is being done. So I am not stressing any more. If I have another fail, I will be upset obviously, but it wont control my life anymore.


----------

